

Twitter for iPad is here - ferostar
http://techcrunch.com/2010/09/01/twitter-for-ipad/

======
js2
Actually, no. Twitter for iPad is here
-<http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/twitter/id333903271>

------
aditya
Everyone is raving about the app and I think it introduces some interesting
UI/X elements but after playing with it for a few minutes, it just feels
cluttered to me. Compare that to both tweetdeck and twitterific which feel
great on the iPad...

~~~
johns
TweetDeck on iPad is infuriating to use. It's buggy, crashes all the time,
doesn't have feature parity in landscape and portrait modes, and is super
slow. Yet, I keep using it because multi-column is the killer feature for me.
I wish they'd fix it up though.

~~~
Nekojoe
TweetDeck on iPhone is the same. The multi account feature was what won me
over in the first place. I liked it as I could use it for managing both my
personal and websites twitter account. Unfortunately that's broken right now.
The issue is mentioned on their support forums, but no one at TweetDeck seem
to have picked up.

The only other issue I have is a minor UI gripe. When you click on the run in
background button, the progress bar and cancel button for the background tweet
covers the back button on the main part of the app. It’s odd that they did
that.

------
extension
I just installed it on my iPad and I'm only seeing the old iPhone interface.
Anybody else have this problem?

EDIT: never mind, I just got the app update. I guess app store updates are not
atomic.

~~~
seldo
I found that hitting the "updates" tab repeatedly caused the availability of
the Twitter app to come in and out -- presumably because I was cycling through
servers, some of which had the update and some of which didn't.

------
dpcan
Will someone explain the first sentence? "Are you addicted to Twitter?"

What does that mean? How does that happen? What exactly are people getting
"addicted" to?

I've used Twitter here and there, posted, or used it for a real-time search,
but it just seems like retweets of the same articles over and over again, and
then just constant regurgitation of the same information ... or tweets about
nothing at all.

If you're still using Twitter, why? What value can I possibly extract from
this thing? What are you getting out of it?

~~~
johns
You're following the wrong people. Seriously. Follow your interests, unfollow
liberally, tweet consistently. Put noisy but important people on lists (don't
need to follow them for this). That's what I do. I talk to our customers. I
talk to other devs that use the same tools I do. I talk to people who like the
same sports teams I do. Find your community and talk to them. It's been
immensely valuable for me.

~~~
Terretta
Your comment should be on Twitter's welcome screen. It hadn't occurred to me
to movie noisy people into lists.

~~~
Terretta
[move]

------
andrewpbrett
When viewing someone's profile, you can see what I presume is their
chronological user id. @jack, for example, is #12; @ev is #20. @paulg's
recently created account is ~183M, and a brand new account came in at 185M.

Wonder if it's a bug or intentional that they're now releasing this info. I
might not be update the app...

~~~
avibryant
This info has always been available: the RSS feed attached to everyone's
profile page is by ID.

For example, mine is feed://twitter.com/statuses/user_timeline/13192.rss

------
smackfu
I like how it actually allows you to see @username replies in context.

------
duck
When I click on the read more link I get a page not found?

[http://techcrunch.com/2010/09/01/twitter-for-
ipad/Adventures...](http://techcrunch.com/2010/09/01/twitter-for-
ipad/Adventures%20In%20UI)

~~~
dmix
Not the most disappointing discovery.

~~~
duck
True, I'm not sure why I even bother reading TechCrunch, but I guess I have a
habit.

------
trezor
Maybe I'm just looking at this the wrong way, but the way I'm seeing it
they've developed an application with "layers" (or "windows" if you like).

Wasn't the selling point of the iPad that it was a simple to use platform and
device, with everything running fullscreen and without confusing stacks and
layers of applications and windows? That it wasn't a "normal" computer?

Amazing how quickly things go full circle these days.

~~~
danudey
The iPad app works in 'layers' in the sense that each time you drill down into
something (a tweet, a user account, etc.), it shows that on top of what you
were doing before, but still shows a slim strip on the left so that you can go
back to where you were.

There's no mixing around, and everything's entirely linear. That's different
from a windowing system, in which several different things are clamoring for
your attention and mixing together.

